# Commuting Advice-Colorado Springs



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Well, I looks like there is about a 99% or better chance that I will be getting a job in Colorado Springs this summer and leaving San Diego. Over the past 15 years in San Diego I have commuted extensively and truly enjoyed it so I hope to continue with it as much as weather permits. If I get/take the job I am working on I will be working on Fort Carson Army base. Some of my research has me thinking that I may try to find a house in the Security/Widefield/Fountain area. Is this a good or bad area to consider? Should I consider other areas that would be equivelant pricing but better neighbor hoods? 

I was hoping someone could provide some feedback about how the traffic is trying to cross the I-25 interstate. It looks like there are two spots one being at Academy Blvd which looks as though it may be a death trap. The other option appears to be Willow Springs Rd on the South end of the base. Anyone have any great advice I should consider regarding how to best safely get on this base?

The other part I would like feedback on is which areas would be must avoid areas for living and lousy schools for my kids. My oldest will begin middle school next year and I want to make sure I get him in a good school where there is actually learning happening. I have read District 11 isn't so great is this BS?

I have heard great things about Colorado Springs and I am very excited to get there and look forward to an area that is considerably smaller than San Diego. How about that bike path that runs along I-25 is it good, is it complete? Are there any good web sites that have bike routes marked? Anything else you care to pass along?

Thanks
John


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi John--

I actually live up in Denver, so there will hopefully be better authorities than me to answer. In general, however, the roads in the Springs are generally excellent for cycling. That's more than accident than by design--Colo. Spgs. is far less intentional about bicycling transport than, say, Fort Collins. As is typical with many cities that size, closer in the city is better than in the newer suburban areas. The frustrating thing about getting around (whether by bike or car) is that fact that streets tend not to go through.

Yes, I would avoid Academy Blvd. if at all possible. I would recommend trying to get to the base either from the south as you've described or from the north.

I don't know a lot about the Widefield area. I did have a friend who taught in one of the high schools there a couple of years back, however. He wasn't wild about teaching/coaching there. I wouldn't read too much into that however--the poor quality of his basketball teams was the biggest problem. 

Hopefully that's at least somewhat helpful.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

John I am here now (CS) visiting my brother. I am from the east coast and I have to tell you this looks like biking heaven to me. There are bike lanes all over, share the road signs and today I couldnt even count the amount of cyclists I saw. I saw parts of the path along 25 and it appeared to be at least partly packed dirt. My brother runs along it and says it's nice and that he sees cyclists on it.
We were up in Cheyenne Canyon today and there were MTB trails everywhere, I saw tons of really muddy riders coming out of the side trails. 
There is a nice wide bike lane and one way traffic on the park road through the Garden of the Gods, that looked really good.
I hope you will get some local response but at least from a visitors standpoint iit looks great, next time I come Im bringing my bike.
Good Luck


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up, that is the kind of stuff I wanted to hear. I will get a chance to fly out there in about a month and then maybe again sometime before I move so I will get a good idea then.


----------



## ozone (Mar 30, 2002)

Widefield/Security ad Fountain are definitely the lowest end of the scale around Colorado Springs. The School district there is lower ranked then D-11. D-11 is the largest district in town and has a wide range of schools but I would not hesitate to send my kids there. D-12 on the south west side is the best but the property values are also the highest. An easy commute to fort carson anywhere in D-12. 

As far as commuting you will not have a problem getting to/from fort carson just about anywhere. The local group ride usually comes back through fountain and cuts through fort carson west to the hills. Everything in Colorado Springs is affordable coming from San Diego. I would check out the homes in D-12. Most are older and you won't get the amount of home you get in fountain but the values have always stayed high and the neighborhoods are a lot different.

The North East side of town is the Bible belt (more church organizations based in colorado springs then anywhere else) and the scariest place to ride. You do not want to be around on Sunday when church lets out. Just an example is that a while back Focus on the Family came out and said Sponge Bob Square Pants promotes homosexuality so you can imagine what they think of cyclist in lycra.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

Ozone, thanks for the feedback. I pretty much got the same answer over on bikeforums.net about the Security, Widefield, and Fountain area. I will definately take a good hard look at the South West part of town. I also noticed a lot of new properties available in the 80922 zip code which is near Powers Blvd, Woodmen Rd, and Academy Blvd. I don't want to be around a bunch of bible thumpers but I am sure they aren't too anoying. My game plan will be to rent for the first 6 months or so anyway till I get a good feel for the area. 

Your earlier post about the bike shops and suggested riding routes really has me anxious to get there. I should be coming to visit the employment site around 25 April so I will be able to get a good look then.

Thanks again.


----------

